# Coming to Cairo In January



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Gang,

I am coming over to Cairo in January and would love to meet up with a few people for a coffee and chat. 

If anyone would like anything brought over (obviously legal and not to expensive) I am quite happy to bring it.

Let me know

Micki:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am free in January Micki lol well will be most afternoons I hope.
Would love to meet up and see you carrying that big bag full of official papers in triplicate lol
Maiden


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Maiden,

How are you?

God forgot about all the papers, will also be bringing my daughter as well to help me carry them. ha ha

Would love to meet for a coffee, got hubby going to the offices this week to find out about residents visa and enrolement, no doubt he will get it wrong!!!!!!!!!! Taking your advice bringing every bit of paper I have ever received in my whole life (no room for clothes then!!!! or my beloved bags)

Micki


MaidenScotland said:


> I am free in January Micki lol well will be most afternoons I hope.
> Would love to meet up and see you carrying that big bag full of official papers in triplicate lol
> Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Great Micki,
I live in an area called el Agouza which actually means the old woman in arabic lol
I can see the big big big grey building you will spend hours in from my window even though I am across the river in of Giza thats how big that building is 
I am just minutes from downtown so I can easily meet up 

Maiden


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Cool Maiden

I know the building as well, I cannot wait !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pleaes see my xmas wish as I may not need to go there now pleeeeeeeeeeeease

Micki



MaidenScotland said:


> Great Micki,
> I live in an area called el Agouza which actually means the old woman in arabic lol
> I can see the big big big grey building you will spend hours in from my window even though I am across the river in of Giza thats how big that building is
> I am just minutes from downtown so I can easily meet up
> ...


----------

